# FRONT TIRES: 16 X 5.50 vs 16 x 6.50



## mytidawg (May 19, 2011)

Greetings

here's a quick one for most if not ALL of you......

I'm getting ready to purchase some new front tires for my Sears Suburban SS16.......(model number coming soon)

the tires currently on there are from Sears and they're 16 x 5.50 - 8

I searched high and low and all I seem to find is the 16 x 6.50 - 8

can someone explain the difference......the 6.50 is taller?....also will the 6.50 work?

If anyone has a good front tire they can recommend I'm all ears......I tried searching in the forum under tires and not much came up

VF
San Jose CA


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

never gave it a moments thought, but I believe they are just obsolete .....6.5 being the norm now
https://www.ebay.com/i/351714325489?chn=ps&dispItem=1


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy mytidog,

The 16 is the tire outer diameter in inches. The 5.50 and 6.50 is the tire width. And the rim diameter is 8 inches. The larger width will mount with no problems and look good.


----------

